

Apple reportedly wants to ditch Intel chips in Macs, hire its own SoC designer - mtgx
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/apple-reportedly-wants-to-ditch-intel-chips-in-macs-hire-its-own-soc-designer-1101772

======
cefstat
One more vacuous story based on nothing but wild speculation.

------
jug6ernaut
One person to develop a chipset? Interesting.

